# Printing on different materials



## McReidy (Mar 24, 2009)

I am branching out with my dye dub/heat transfer printing and would love to strat a range of kids clothing/accessories. I have previously been printing on Vapor shirts which are poly or poly/cotton blend. I am having trouble finding infant wear blanks that is poly, but plenty that are cotton. Does dye sub & heat transfer method work on cotton garments, or does it have to be poly?


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Kids Blanks stocks 65/35 blends and well as 100% poly.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Dye sub -poly
heat transfer - cotton and poly


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

It will only transfer to the poly portion of the thread and not onto cotton threads at all. A 50/50 will look all washed out, which works with some designs but not all. the more poly on the thread the more that transfers. If you want a soft ink on cotton then print it with Sericol TC Techarge discharge inks. 1-88-SERICOL


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

This 100% Cotton T-shirt was printed with Sub ink on Chroma Blast transfer paper still experimenting with pressure and times.

Waiting on Epson Damper Ciss Heat Transfer Pigments from INKJETCARTS in the States and put it on a dedicated printer i believe the outcome will greatly improve the graphics

Allan


----------



## brbpro (May 13, 2008)

What about the shadow?


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

brbpro said:


> What about the shadow?


I have a sheet of photo paper underneath it so the lounge cover does not show through


----------



## Reich Supply Co (Oct 13, 2009)

Great test to try....sublimation ink on Chromablast paper...works.....but there is a better solution..a paper available from reputable supply companies called ITrans light. This paper is printed on with sublimation ink and transfered to 100% cotton or cotton poly blends...this stuff is great, I use it all the time. Feel free to call me for a supplier of the product.

Happy Decorating!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

For those of you who sew, you can buy some materials off the roll.


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Mike - could you post some photos of cotton or cotton/poly shirts made w/ dye sub inks and iTrans Light paper? I have a potential customer that needs darker colored infant / toddler shirts and so far I've only found those in cotton. Another member was singing the praises of dye sub on cotton/poly and how his customers just loved the results .. we did some testing ourselves, and unless they are really looking for a muted look, it DOES NOT work (which I knew in the first place). 
Are you truly satisfied w/ the results using this paper? Thanks so much!


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

raygold said:


> This 100% Cotton T-shirt was printed with Sub ink on Chroma Blast transfer paper still experimenting with pressure and times.
> 
> Waiting on Epson Damper Ciss Heat Transfer Pigments from INKJETCARTS in the States and put it on a dedicated printer i believe the outcome will greatly improve the graphics
> 
> Allan


What was the temp/time/pressure used for the shirt in the photo? Results are impressive! What about the wash test? Thx!


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

R2DS said:


> What was the temp/time/pressure used for the shirt in the photo? Results are impressive! What about the wash test? Thx!


Hi
I used Med. pressure and for 45 seconds at 200c. I’m still waiting on the ink and ciss system from inkjet carts, it has special ink for sublimating on 100% cotton and canvas infact any material that withstand the heat press at 200c. As far as washing goes I have washed the item three times and left it out on the clothes line for three days in the elements
It has returned a result of 95% + in colour and clear lines, like I said I want to try this ink I’m waiting on when it arrives I will post more photo's

Allan


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

So why is the dye sub ink adhering to the cotton - what's on the Chromablast paper that binds the inks to cotton?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think its binding to the transfer paper.


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

R2DS said:


> So why is the dye sub ink adhering to the cotton - what's on the Chromablast paper that binds the inks to cotton?


The Chromablast paper has a binding agent on it. It leaves a very slight feel to it but after the first wash it dissolves as there is no ink in the clear section, I only fell upon this system from leads in this forum and started to experiment like I said I’m waiting on this ink from inkjetcart to see what results I receive. I should have the ink in a couple of days and will publish photos of the product before and after washing. The ink comes from the States and I live in Australia I’m that confident of it I will be selling the ink and ciss systems myself in Australia

Allan


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry - I'm not getting this .. what do you mean binding to the paper? The paper is removed after pressing .. soooo???? Are you saying there is a layer of the paper that is fused to the shirt during pressing? If so, that won't fly for dye sub customers .. they are used to the soft hand of true dye sub.


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

never mind - Raygold's reply came in just as I was replying to the previous post .. it's clear now!


----------



## raygold (Aug 13, 2009)

Well folks i'm of to bed it is 2.14am Thursday morning had a big day with orders and was just relaxing in this chat, hope to catch up soon with more pics etc.

Good-night till next time
Allan


----------



## Reich Supply Co (Oct 13, 2009)

R2DS said:


> Mike - could you post some photos of cotton or cotton/poly shirts made w/ dye sub inks and iTrans Light paper? I have a potential customer that needs darker colored infant / toddler shirts and so far I've only found those in cotton. Another member was singing the praises of dye sub on cotton/poly and how his customers just loved the results .. we did some testing ourselves, and unless they are really looking for a muted look, it DOES NOT work (which I knew in the first place).
> Are you truly satisfied w/ the results using this paper? Thanks so much!


For sure! I will post some pictures! 

Now you said "darker" colored shirts...this paper is still only for whites and light colors...you would need a opaque transfer paper to heat transfer onto blacks or dark colors....

And you are right dye sub on 50/50s is muted...this paper has a bonding agent, like Chromablast paper, that when heated, cross links with the ink and then bonds to the cotton or poly cotton. The result is a super bright (as bright as dyesub on a 100% poly) image, with a very slight hand!


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

wash it twelve more times and put it in the dryer each time and then I'll be a believer.


----------

